# 10 gallon tank



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay, after the issue with the pH too low, I've netted 6/10 shrimps and brought along 20 new painted reds with me. They're currently dripping.

I did a water test and here are the results:
pH: 7.6
high range pH: 7.4
GH: 9
KH: 6
ammonia: 0.5 ppm
nitrates: 0 ppm
TDS: 199

I have a couple of questions:

1. would my pH be 7.5 then?

2. Should I put in the sponge filter from my 29 gal now, or after I drip the shrimp?

3. For the shrimp coming from lower than 6.5 pH, should I drip over night?

4. TDS is really high. Should I be worried? Should I go out to buy RO water?


I have included a picture of my setup.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

Personally, I'm more worried about your .5 ammonia. That is a LOT.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Is half a cap of prime enough? Or should I add more? I have the sponge filter from my other tank running now.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

With 0.5ppm of NH3 and no NO3, I suspect your tank isn't cycled. With PH in the 7.5 range and 0.5ppm of NH3, it's not ideal for any shrimps. Adding a matured sponge filter will help.

TDS isn't too high for PFRs, it's the NH3 you need to worry about.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

randy said:


> With 0.5ppm of NH3 and no NO3, I suspect your tank isn't cycled. With PH in the 7.5 range and 0.5ppm of NH3, it's not ideal for any shrimps. Adding a matured sponge filter will help.
> 
> TDS isn't too high for PFRs, it's the NH3 you need to worry about.


Tested NH3 this morning. It's 0 ppm. The shrimps are shrimps swimming around pretty fast. Would this be normal behaviour?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

ScarletFire said:


> Tested NH3 this morning. It's 0 ppm. The shrimps are shrimps swimming around pretty fast. Would this be normal behaviour?


For newly introduced shrimps to swim around fast, it's relatively normal although not ideal. If could mean too much of a parameter change. It is okay if they stop after a few hours. Turn off the light and give them some rest is about all you can do unless you test NH3 or NO2 in water. Don't feed them yet.


----------

